# optoma ep910 help



## alpinusa (Nov 27, 2009)

Whats up fellas,

Just purchased the ep910 for $1100. 
Forgive my noobness people, but I would like to get HDTV on my laptop than connect the laptop to the projector. Is this possible and will it be HDTV quality on the projector too?

THank you,

Al


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You should be able to do this as long as your laptop can output the right resolution - 1920X1080 for 1080P and 1280X720 for 720P.


----------

